
Your thoughts about URL Shortener? - milosparks
Hey Everyone! We are working on a URL shortener that enables you to offer your audience a custom message + opt-in form just before the content is shared. Would you be interested in this? Yes&#x2F;No&#x2F;Why not?  Any feedback is appreciated. Thank you!
======
Etheryte
Can’t really see the benefit here? For me, the point of a URL shortener is to
reduce friction, adding an extra step just adds extra friction.

